# Thank You Plant Crazy



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I just went today to pick up the discus that Stan gave me. They are beautiful. They made the 2 hour drive home without problems and are currently adjusting to my tank. I will be watching them carefully over the next few days.

Thank You Stan that was very nice of you.

jrs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice to hear!!! ^^


----------

